# Picasso & Einstein



## tocarmar (Aug 16, 2011)

We had a set of twins born. They are about 3-4 weeks old. We are hand feeding them as the parents rejected them.

Einstein












Picasso


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2011)

Good luck w/ the new babies.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, a lot of work in front!!!! Good luck!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Aug 16, 2011)

What are they exactly?


----------



## Hera (Aug 16, 2011)

Adorable! Good luck with them.


----------



## Wendelin (Aug 16, 2011)

Shiva said:


> What are they exactly?



I believe they are called 'Sugarglider'.

Good luck, feeding them through the difficult first days/weeks!


----------



## Shiva (Aug 16, 2011)

OK, they're not originally from N.Y. Cute little critters.


----------



## tocarmar (Aug 16, 2011)

Shiva said:


> What are they exactly?



Yes they are Sugar Gliders. They are originally from Australia. They are in the marsupial family (females have a pouch) related to kangaroos. Full grown with the tail they are about 8 inches. We now have 12 of them.

Its not that much work, I think it is fun feeding them, they lick the food off of your finger.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## koshki (Aug 16, 2011)

Awwww, they are so adorable! Not sure what my cats would think of them, but I would love them just the same!


----------



## koshki (Aug 16, 2011)

By the way, your names made me think of the story about when Albert Einstein met Marilyn Monroe. (I paraphrase.)

She said: "I want to have your child! With my looks and your brain, it would be a perfect child!"

He said: "But what if it has my looks and your brains?!"


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 17, 2011)

Very cute little creatures..!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 17, 2011)

So adorable!
At what age did the parents reject them? How long will you have to handfeed?


----------



## tocarmar (Aug 17, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> So adorable!
> At what age did the parents reject them? How long will you have to handfeed?


The parents just rejected them (about 3 weeks old). We are getting them to eat off of a spoon now, they should be able to eat on their own in another 1-2 weeks, and solid food after 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2011)

I've seen these critters before and I really think they are one of the cutest mammals I've ever seen.

However, I've also read that they are nocturnal so they start ravaging around by the time people wanted to sleep and they can smell pretty bad?


----------



## tocarmar (Aug 17, 2011)

Marc said:


> I've seen these critters before and I really think they are one of the cutest mammals I've ever seen.
> 
> However, I've also read that they are nocturnal so they start ravaging around by the time people wanted to sleep and they can smell pretty bad?


Yes they are nocturnal, but not overly noisy. I don't think they stink. They are on a very good diet cages are cleaned weekly. We have all 12 (6 cages) in our bedroom. I think ferrets stink more.


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 17, 2011)

ahhhh they are so cute! That is funny that you named them both Einstein and Picasso. We used to have 2 cats named Einstein (him being a Persian with wild long white hair) and Picasso (a Siamese).

Robert


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2011)

tocarmar said:


> Yes they are nocturnal, but not overly noisy. I don't think they stink. They are on a very good diet cages are cleaned weekly. We have all 12 (6 cages) in our bedroom. I think ferrets stink more.



Good to hear that, allthough I probably will never own one because if I'm not mistaken they are illegal to posses over here. Or at least I would need a permit.


----------



## tocarmar (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not sure about the legality over there..


----------



## tocarmar (Sep 8, 2011)

*Picture updates*

Here is a few pics of them now..

Both of them






Picasso






Einstein


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2011)

Fruit baby food?


----------



## Heather (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah, cute little things. What are they eating?


----------



## eggshells (Sep 8, 2011)

I like peanut butter too.


----------



## tocarmar (Sep 8, 2011)

They are eating a mixture of protein powder, meat baby food & purified water. Now they are also eating some solid foods scrambled eggs, turkey burger & fresh fruits..


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww, little cuties. I want one...:smitten:


----------

